# upgrade of old and still supported ports to latest



## kdemidofff (May 12, 2010)

sometimes there several version exist of same port e.g. 


```
net/squid*
net/samba*
lang/gcc*
devel/automake*
databases/mysql*
databases/postgresql*
```
 or other...

  is there any (reliable or not) source in internet where we can find what ports to use best or is there automated utility that can scan it and upgrade all old ports to stable or release/experimental etc or just warn about outdated (that's not mainline) ports installed (ports still can be present in ports tree..)?

  Any guidelines or faq for this?

UPDATING is only source...?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 12, 2010)

For instance, gcc*
you might not need any, depending upon which
version of bsd you are using.
If you have many ports installed, they may
want a specific version also installed.
Thirdly, you may want to use a specific version
rather than the other ones.
...
So it varies, per each specific port, case by case
generally.  But see UPDATING entries first probably.


----------



## BeastieBoy (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi,

I was having the dilemma about postgresql. Which one to choose? And what about updates? If I install 8.4.4 what happens when 9 gets released (it's currently in beta2 stage).


----------



## kdemidofff (Jun 28, 2010)

stick with latest 8x


----------

